# Locker catches



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We recently bought a Hobby 750 year 2000
and a lot of the plastic striker parts of the touch latches on the lockers were broken. I managed to source some replacement latches from a firm in London

http://www.sdslondon.co.uk/tutchlatches-pressure-catches/mini-tutchlatch.html

I only used the plastic parts so if anyone needs to replace the metal latch give us a shout and i can let you have some.

Oh if anyone happens to know if you can buy the plastic parts alone please add the info here. (maybe I should have asked that first)

Cheers

Kev


----------

